# Recomended second army



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I play ogres and now I'm thinking of another army skaven or something like that? Anyone want to help?


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

With the coming of 8th ed it's rumoured that the average game will have around 3000 points. Now with skaven thats a whole lotta troops but also a whole lotta painting and a lot of commitment. Anyone that does put together a full 3000 point skaven army will be rewarded on the table top though. The sheer mass of troops will make them very good

Ogres would be a relatively easy army to get together. Who knows what kind of benifits they will get in the new edition. My guess is that whatever small bonuses they do recieve won't be enough to make them able to compete against the top tier armies. But in friendly games they'll be fine

Skar


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

well if you are going for the horde theme then skaven or a goblin army would fit quite well. But mostly it depends on exactly what type of army you want to play.

Off of the top of my head these are how some of the armies are split. Some armies are in multiple spots since they can be set-up for different methods.

Magic oriented:
Vampire Counts
High Elves
Empire
Skaven
Lizardmen
Tomb Kings

Combat oriented:
Beasts of Chaos
Warriors of Chaos
Bretonnian
Dwarfs
Empire
Vampire Counts
Skaven
Orks and Goblins
Lizardmen
Tomb Kings

Shooting Oriented:
Wood Elves
High Elves
Empire
Skaven
Orcs and Goblins
Dark Elves
Dwarfs

And of course the amount split up.

Horde:
Skaven
Orcs and Goblins
Empire
Warriors of chaos
Lizardmen

Elite:
High Elves
Dwarfs
Dark Elves
Vampire Counts
Empire

Of course this is just the armies that I play or have played against and the way that they were set-up.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Well ogres are a very slow army, slow powerful and tough, small model count, so to me at least I'd go the other end of the scale.

I'd go weaker and more fragile with either wood elves or if you fancy something slightly more competitive dark elves. 

It really depends what you want in an army, daemons are pretty good too as you can interchange between 40k and fantasy just by changing the bases with some (if not most) of the models.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't mind the painting challenge then Skaven could be the way to go especially as they are rumoured to be in the starter set so you could probably get a fair sized force cheaply.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm going to wait till 8th is out so I guess we will see then


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Smart move. It's not that long a wait and you'll see how the new rules affect how armies play, as opposed to relying on rumor and hearsay.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I am more or less your average power gamer so take my advice with a grain of salt. 

Firstly wait till the new rule book comes out since it will more then likely single handedly decide which armies will be competitive, fun, or just plain out of date.

Failing this you are best off taking up either a new army or one slated to be rewritten soon after the new edition. Also try to avoid VC or Daemons till the smoke settles since it is rumored these are the armies that are supposed to be brought back in line with the new rules (And as we all know bringing something back into line can sometimes go over board)

And if you don't want to do any of the following just pick up one of the medium tier armies like empire, or dwarfs since it is doubtful such standard armies will get a major boast or handicap in the newest rule set.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes wait for the Rulebook. While looking at the rumours I dont think any armies are really harmed. People thought VC and lizardmen would be with the character caps but now thats its 50% for characters they wont be.
Ogres are getting better with the changes to ranks and attacks for monsters. Although you cant screen with gnoblars anymore.

I collect skaven and they are great fun, there are so many different lists you can put together and they can be active in every phase of the game. The downside is the amount you have to paint.

High elfs are also in the starter box so they could be good as well , while they will be elite like you ogres where would still play quite differently I think.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I heard about the screening but I don't use gnoblars now so that's not problem. And basically the complete opposite of an ogre army is an extremely shooty one.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Blueberrypop said:


> And basically the complete opposite of an ogre army is an extremely shooty one.


That would be a dwarven gunline, but if you only play for fun I wouldn't take that kind of army since they are dead boring to play and to fight against, you shoot, he marches, you shoot etc.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I am thinking DE


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

DE are nice, they can go combat and magic, they're awesome in both, though I find their magic is a little bit OTT, spell who gives extra PD!!, 2 sorcerers are almost better then my slann with rumination!!


----------

